# Opinions on my labs



## trishift (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey all I posted here a couple years ago when I felt absolutely terrible on Synthroid. I feel a lot better now on natural desiccated thyroid (30mg) but was wondering if there is room for improvement.

Oct 2016

(Hey all,

I've been struggling with hypo for a few years now. I'm 21 years old and it really has been a struggle what with lazy doctors and all. I just wanted to get some information regarding my numbers:

TSH Value: 2.34 Reference: 0.2-4.00

Anti - TPO (microsomal Ab) Value 477 Reference: <50

Free T3: Value: 5.2 Reference: 3.5-6.5

Free T4: Value 14.1 Reference: 9.0-23.0

I am currently taking synthroid 50 and I did not take the pill the morning of the blood test but I did take it the day before and the days prior.

Also talked to my doctor about using Free T3 and Free T4 instead of TSH to gauge my thyroid and he said that was all alternative medicine. Shed some light on these results, that would be greatly appreciated! Also I increased my thyroid medication dosage how long until I feel better? Also about the ultrasound, my doctor said he already knows what they will see. It'll be multi nodular and will have an odd texture but thats expected and then he will have to do a biopsy and it'll be a whole other ordeal basically. Is his reasoning valid?)

Thanks guys!)

*Present day: Like I said before I do feel better now and I will be getting my thyroid ultrasound next week. Here's some new blood work.*

*TSH: 4.33 mU/L*

*Ref: 0.20-4.00 mU/L*

*Free T4: 15.0 pmol/L / 1.165 ng/dL*

*Ref: 9.0-23.0 pmol/L*

*Free T3: 5.2 pmol/L / 3.385 pg/ml*

*Ref: 3.5-6.5 pmol/L*

*I am taking natural desiccated thyroid (30mg). I definitely feel a lot better on it than I did on levothyroxine (Synthroid), but I feel that there is room for improvement. Does my dosage need to be increased? Keep in mind this test was done about 24 hours after I took my pill because taking the pill so soon before the blood test may have skewed the results.*

*I am attempting to achieve OPTIMAL results within the reference ranges and from there I will take it by how I feel. If someone could shed light on what the ideal range is for both Free T3, and Free T4, was higher better or lower?*

*Thanks guys!*

Edit: Added desiccated thyroid dose (30mg)


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You could stand a slight increase in your meds. Goal is to be at 3/4 range on FT-3 when taking Deseccated thyroid which for you is 5.75.


----------



## trishift (Oct 29, 2016)

Thank you so much for the response. My next blood test I will be sure to get an antibodies test done as well. Someone said I should take a low dose of T4 as well, do you think that would be necessary?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Someone said I should take a low dose of T4 as well, do you think that would be necessary?


There are conflicting opinions on taking both but I have a close friend who does and insists her FT-4 needs to be closer to 3/4 range taking dissected thyroid.

You are almost to 1/2 range which is actually higher than I've seen for others taking NDT. ((16-19.5)) is your 1/2-3/4 range. Hopefully all you need is a slight dose increase of the NDT and both will go up.

Whens the last time you had your Ferritin, B-12 and Vitamin D tested?


----------

